# WTB Kayak Cart



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I would make a cart but don't know what wheels would be best - I'm thinking some big plastic hollow ones.

Anyone own one of these?

http://www.wheeleez.com/canoe-kayak-cart.php


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

I'll make you one if you can find the wheels. Gottafish found an old kids jeep and let me have the extra pair. Took me about an hour to cut and glue mine together.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Bill - I'll be on the lookout for some reallytall & wide tires.


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a roleze. Excellent cart and well worth the money. I made several carts but nothing compares. Small, lightweight and tough!


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

> *Rich (1/3/2008)*I have a roleze. Excellent cart and well worth the money. I made several carts but nothing compares. Small, lightweight and tough!


Ditto

However, if you are bent on making one, the one pictured is one of the best designs I've seen.

I have made four others and that one is hard to beat with the post on it.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the insights. Do the Roleeze carts do well on the gulf side side over long distances? That's my biggest concern is that they roll easily over the sand.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

With the large balloon tires on the Roleze I'm sure they do great on the soft sand. They are just a little pricey. I have shopped for those tires to possibly use on the homemade. The tires are pricey too.

The one I made was not completely my design. I got the idea from someone on the Yak forum. I did taylor it for my Wilderness 160.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

i need to get a cart

i'm tired of dragging my yak across the beach :banghead


----------



## Rich (Oct 3, 2007)

I roll my Prowler 13 loaded with equipment to the gulf with no problems. Just make sure your straps are tightto the Rolleze. What I like about the design in the one pictured aboveare the rods going into the scupper holes. Seems like it would eliminate the need for straps.


----------



## sosmarine (Sep 28, 2007)

Right now I still have to use a strap, but I am do a little mod and hopefully I will be able to get away without it. I'l let you know. Might be able mod your roleze too.


----------



## Beefisher (Oct 7, 2007)

> *need2fish (1/6/2008)*Thanks for the insights. Do the Roleeze carts do well on the gulf side side over long distances? That's my biggest concern is that they roll easily over the sand.


That's the big seller of the Roleeze wheels. I have a Roleeze commercial cart and one I made with another set of wheels that I picked up. At different times, I have pulled my fully loaded Drifter and my fully loaded Prowler 15quite a distance over this sugar sand on thoseRoleeze wheels. They are worth every penny in those situations.


----------

